# The Punitentiary



## bdawg (Apr 17, 2021)

This is the place for bad puns.  Let 'em rip!

There's a new movie coming out called 18 Wheeler.  I saw the trailer.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 17, 2021)

What's in a pig's nose?
Ham'boogers!
I know, I know... It's snot funny.


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 17, 2021)

A proton, neutron, and electron went out to dinner one night.  After a luxurious meal, the waiter brought the check to the proton and the electron.  The neutron was perplexed as to why the waiter didn't bring him his check.  So, he summoned the waiter to the table and asked him about it.

The waiter explained to the neutron, "For you, there's no charge!"


----------



## Lant-ern (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## bdawg (Apr 18, 2021)

Korean BBQ is Seoul Food


----------



## bdawg (Apr 18, 2021)

Australians keep their BBQ Smokers Outback.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 24, 2021)

People are shocked when they find out I'm a bad electrician.


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 26, 2021)

Jim:  "I just read an article on human cloning but I don't understand the science behind it."

Bob: "That makes two of us."


----------



## bdawg (May 23, 2021)

I never really cared for gardening, but after planting a few seeds,
It grew on me


----------



## JLeonard (May 23, 2021)

A termite walks into a bar and asks..."wheres the bar tender?"
Jim


----------



## bdawg (Jun 5, 2021)

I used to be addicted to the Hokey-Pokey but I turned myself around


----------



## bdawg (Jun 5, 2021)

I had a good thing going with my Cheese factory until the Cottage burned down.
The boiler room exploded.  De brie was everywhere.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 5, 2021)

We need an ironic in the "like" selection


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> A termite walks into a bar and asks..."wheres the bar tender?"
> Jim



Alright, maybe I'm losing it as I age. But this one, I don't get! ...JJ


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## JLeonard (Jun 6, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Alright, maybe I'm losing it as I age. But this one, I don't get! ...JJ


Termite ( wood eater) asks where is the bar TENDER......
Jim


----------



## bdawg (Jun 6, 2021)

Yesterday I went to a zoo that only has one dog in the entire zoo.
It was a shit-zhu


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 6, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Alright, maybe I'm losing it as I age. But this one, I don't get! ...JJ


Punctuation can be your friend.  "Where is the bar*, *tender?"


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 6, 2021)

I thought it was a booger but it’s not (just say it out loud)


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 6, 2021)

Do you know what Bruce Lee’s vegetarian brother is called?
Brocco Lee

How can you tell if someone is a vegan?
Don’t worry, they’ll tell you.

What’s the toughest part of being a vegan?
Apparently keeping it to yourself


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2021)

Thanks guys That makes more sense...JJ


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 7, 2021)

Well, well, well...three holes in the ground.


----------

